# 3300mah batteries



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm trying to locate some 3300mah loose cells for a dead battery pack with a couple of shot cells. Anyone know anybody that sells them loose.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Radio Shack has the 6 cell 3300 packs on sale on 19.95


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks NCFRC!


----------



## hazeracing (Apr 9, 2006)

greeneville rc speedaway has some still in boxes never opened 
they have a link to the right where you can email allan


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

the ones radio shack has are also unzapped which is good because zapping the 3300's makes the capacity go in the toilet after a few cycles.


----------



## HammerRacing (Jul 6, 2007)

check out the accessory swap- electronics forum


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I just snatched those up Hammer!


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

You'd never want to replace just a couple cells anyway ,,,, new vs used just doesn't work.

Stormer and other still have 3300's at great prices.


----------



## FAST_6 (Jan 6, 2008)

t4mania said:


> I'm trying to locate some 3300mah loose cells for a dead battery pack with a couple of shot cells. Anyone know anybody that sells them loose.


yea hobby shops get em and tear them a part :thumbsup:


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

I have a ton of good 3300mah cells that i will sell you for $3.00 a cell.
LMK what type of pack it is more than likely I have it.

[email protected]


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

i have 88 USED loose 3300 cells i would sell for 50 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a huge lot of cells, you can have them just pay for shipping.


----------

